
Ask HN: Why Twitter hasn't updated its Mac app for the 280 chars limit? - ngrilly
Does anyone know why Twitter has still not updated its official Mac app to support the new 280 characters limit?
======
hellbanner
You're hoping for someone working at Twitter to answer (the only people who
could authoratively answer your question).

They might not answer for a variety of reasons that could be bad PR eg
"engineering difficulties", "low priority", etc.

~~~
ngrilly
Yes, this my naive hope. They could also answer they are aware of this, a fix
is in progress and expected in a few weeks.

~~~
hellbanner
Was it fixed?

~~~
ngrilly
Sadly, no. Last update was 20 March 2017.

